# Height Gage



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have been looking that those.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I love all of the Wixey products. I use this one all the time and it saves me so much time.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the angle gauge and it is terrific. Easy to believe the height gauge would be good, too.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have been looking at these as well. I have the angle gauge and the planer height gauge and like them both. This one looks like a winner as well.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 22, 2007)

A height gauge like this would save time and give you accuracy you could not get with any other tool. Equipment like this that is price right just make this hobbie more enjoyable.


----------

